# Dumbo Rats: How big do they get?



## Guest

I have recently become a mommy to two 10 week old Dumbo Rats.

There doesn't seem to be much information available about Dumbos specifically...

About how big do they get? Length? Weight?

Both of our Rats are male.

Thanks alot!!


----------



## CaptainFlow

There's no need for information about dumbo's specifically because all rats are the same species. It's just a different ear configuration, everything basic about them (dietary needs, lifespan, length, weight, etc) is all the same as a top-ear rat. Well, there is a slight difference in head shape, it tends to be a little stubbier, but that's not a big change, doesn't really affect anything.


----------



## xampx

How big were their parents? Thats going to give you the best idea.


----------



## Forensic

It really does depend on genetics... I have a boy that barely 6"/300g and a boy that's 12"/620g...


----------



## Troian

Wowee! Okay! Well - at the moment they are 1'1" from tip of nose to tip of tail... and they are 11 weeks old. Is that about average? When do they stop growing?


----------



## Guest

Troian said:


> Wowee! Okay! Well - at the moment they are 1'1" from tip of nose to tip of tail... and they are 11 weeks old. Is that about average? When do they stop growing?


Oops, sorry. I didn't realise that It was signed on to my partner's username. The questions were from me. Thanks!! :wink:


----------



## Forensic

Somewhere aroudn 8 months-ish (again, depends on the rat. Bacardi hasn't grown a whit since 4 months...)

I don't really know if that was average or not... some rats have longer tails, especially before they've grown into them.


----------



## BowlTipper

I have a question, does anyone have any pictures comparing a run of the mill dumbo earred rat with a top earred rat?


----------

